# Best CSM powerhead???



## Grey (Apr 1, 2014)

First off, let's just establish that I have never run a CSM. However, my buddy with his Woodmizer is finally retiring, so I am considering getting a CSM for "boutique" milling 1-5 prime logs per year. If you had an unlimited budget, what powerhead would you buy?


----------



## Fallguy1960 (Apr 1, 2014)

460 Mag, 660 Mag & 880. You did say unlimited budget.


----------



## Grey (Apr 1, 2014)

I've got a MS 461 now. Do I need an 880? Remember, budget unlimited. Husky, Dolmar, etc.?


----------



## GrantD (Apr 1, 2014)

If unlimited... Why not ask your friend if you could take his band mill off his hands when he retires? 

What brand of saw can you get parts/service for locally?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey (Apr 1, 2014)

Woodmizer bandmill ~$18K, and already sold. AK mill ~$2.5-3K at the most. You do the math... Especially, since I only do a couple of "boutique" logs per year.
I can get service/parts/maintenance locally for anything. Thanks for responding. Please keep the opinions coming.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 1, 2014)

If going over a 36" mill a 880 or 3120. If under that a 395.


----------



## golddredgergold (Apr 1, 2014)

I would be buying a 3120 Husqvarna for sure. Then a nice 4ft to 5 ft bar with a ripping chain. And of course a CSM to fit the bar you choose. That would be a package that would saw anything you want for table tops whatever. And if you have a regular chain as well you will then be able to saw the large tree with the 3120 as well. Tons of power and they last. Now I am not bad mouthing Stihl I own three of them but they do not seem to mill as well as my Husky's do. They get hotter and do not like to be on the Alaskan setup. My old Husky's seem to like the Alaskan setup with no issues. Get the 3120 check the videos on you tube of the 3120 in action both in logs and milling.


----------



## gemniii (Apr 2, 2014)

Grey said:


> First off, let's just establish that I have never run a CSM. However, my buddy with his Woodmizer is finally retiring, so I am considering getting a CSM for "boutique" milling 1-5 prime logs per year. If you had an unlimited budget, what powerhead would you buy?


Wait for BobL.
Since I bought my 088 w/ 36" Alaskan Mark II for $450 I have a biased opinion.
BUT - make sure you can easily adjust the chain, swap the chain, add fuel, and add oil when it is mounted. Inboard clutch is mandatory to me.


----------



## JakeG (Apr 2, 2014)

golddredgergold said:


> Now I am not bad mouthing Stihl I own three of them but they do not seem to mill as well as my Husky's do. They get hotter and do not like to be on the Alaskan setup. My old Husky's seem to like the Alaskan setup with no issues.



I'm curious, as I'm sure the OP is as well. Which Stihl saws do you own that you've milled with?


----------



## CR888 (Apr 2, 2014)

lf its milling, ms880 for sure. You want inboard clutch and adjustable carb H needle. Both of which you won't find on a 3120xp. Could you imagine on those long cuts not being able to richen the H-jet? Don't know what Husky was thinking there but someone dropped the ball.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 2, 2014)

The 3120 will run plenty rich for most with the fixed H. The outboard clutch helps with keeping heat from the case. The front tensioner is a bit aggravating but the rest is not a deal breaker. A 3120 can be had for $300 less new.


----------



## CR888 (Apr 2, 2014)

That's another issue, the chain tensioner. Look the 3120xp aint a bad saw, just these three pitfalls lMO cross it off the list when looking for the perfect milling saw.


----------



## Pfin (Apr 2, 2014)

Agreed. 880 or 3120 with a quiver of bars and chains for any occasion. I'd also have a refrigerator full of porters and stouts and a stand up urinal in my shop while we're at it.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 2, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> The 3120 will run plenty rich for most with the fixed H. The outboard clutch helps with keeping heat from the case. The front tensioner is a bit aggravating but the rest is not a deal breaker. *A 3120 can be had for $300 less new*.




I'm looking for one of these 3120's for $300.00!!! I'll take three!!!


Surprised no one has mentioned the 084?
BTW, WoodMizer has just release info on the LT-15 WIDE.....with the large engine, under $10K and will cut a 36" wide slab!





Scott (Wood Mizer Lt-10 is fun too) B


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 2, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> I'm looking for one of these 3120's for $300.00!!! I'll take three!!!
> 
> 
> Surprised no one has mentioned the 084?
> ...



I said $300 less than a 880 somewhere around $14-1500. 

That would be nice but still won't do a 45" wide slab. The 84 is getting hard to find several parts for. He did say unlimited budget so maybe a Honda 4 stroke engine driving a 60-72" bar.


----------



## Grey (Apr 2, 2014)

LT10 and LT15 WIDE both look like awesome "hobby" mills. One for pure low cost - high performance and one low-cost HUGE slabbing mill. I would take either one if someone were to give me one or if I could find a good used one (unfortunately, nobody seems to want to sell these things used) BTW, you scare me when you say LT10 too much fun. It looks like a very attractive mill for my needs!


----------



## mad murdock (Apr 2, 2014)

HudSon HFE is a decent mill at a reasonable price. LinnLumber mills will sell you kits, parts or complete mill as well, good mills as well. As far as CSM a Logosol M5 and a 660 or a husky 395.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 3, 2014)

LT-10 is a fun little 'hobby mill'....cool thing is it paid for itself in the first two weeks making 20" natural edge slabs.....that is what makes things FUN! Not spending tons of money to cut away most of the material you are trying to save.

Every two passes with a CSM, you lose a whole 3/4" board(or thicker if you are needing to use a .404 chain).....I don't lose a board until make my 8th pass. Less sawdust equals more slabs/boards, and less waste! That said, I do have a CSM set-up, not super large stuff...but good enough. I use a Jonsered 2094 w/32" and a Stihl 064 w/36"
I do have plans on getting a 50+ inch Alaskan MKIII....powerhead might just be one of those two until I can find bigger on a budget.




Scott (no unlimited funds in the real world) B


----------



## Grey (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm totally sold on bandsaw mills. Now the real question seems to be: Should I buy a low-end (LT10) mill for myself or would I be better served just paying an experienced sawyer with a bigger mill 1-2 times/yr for services rendered. If I were older and closer to retirement, I would get an LT40 diesel hydraulic, for sure.


----------



## Grey (Apr 3, 2014)

The best part about a CSM, is that I could buy a huge powerhead, and then I could show a couple of huge slabs to my wife, and she would totally approve of my purchases! She totally gets the beauty of lumber. She's an artist after all (pottery, painting, etc.)


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 4, 2014)

I hope to get 4-6 40" wide slabs 6-7' long here soon. I have a couple big oaks down that people are saving for me. Figure if I can sell a few of them they can pay for all the mills and saws I've bought this year.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 4, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I hope to get 4-6 40" wide slabs 6-7' long here soon. I have a couple big oaks down that people are saving for me. Figure if I can sell a few of them they can pay for all the mills and saws I've bought this year.




Big oaks are cool, but they love to crack. Not sure what kind of cha-ching you will get for them though? I would figure not being able to pay for everything with a few slabs.....YMMV, but this my experience. BTW, green slabs are hard to sell....have you thought on the drying/kiln?


Good luck though!



Scott (take plenty of photos) B


----------



## Grey (Apr 4, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I hope to get 4-6 40" wide slabs 6-7' long here soon. I have a couple big oaks down that people are saving for me. Figure if I can sell a few of them they can pay for all the mills and saws I've bought this year.


 
Every time I get a nice score, like this recent big white oak (http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/big-old-white-oak.254896/#post-4763760), I think the same thing. "Look at how much this is lumber is worth! I'll go buy a new _____." This time it was an MS461. However, I always seem to keep the lumber for myself. Maybe my next project should be to build another barn just for my wood...


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 4, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Big oaks are cool, but they love to crack. Not sure what kind of cha-ching you will get for them though? I would figure not being able to pay for everything with a few slabs.....YMMV, but this my experience. BTW, green slabs are hard to sell....have you thought on the drying/kiln?
> 
> 
> Good luck though!
> ...



Got a place to kiln dry for $.40 bd ft. 2" and thicker takes a little longer than 4/4. I don't have 1/3 of the new cost of an 880 in the saw and mill so not too bad to break even on it.


----------



## BobL (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm not going to comment on a Husky V Stihl comparison. It's all been said before and more. If you want my opinion just do a search.

If I had an unlimited budget I would definitely not by a woodmizer but buy a house with a bigger yard so I could store a Lucas Mill.


----------



## jstare (Apr 7, 2014)

BobL said:


> I'm not going to comment on a Husky V Stihl comparison. It's all been said before and more. If you want my opinion just do a search.
> 
> If I had an unlimited budget I would definitely not by a woodmizer but buy a house with a bigger yard so I could store a Lucas Mill.



I don't think his budget is totally unlimited, just as far as the cost of a chainsaw mill goes. 

To the OP, if money is not an issue and you are wanting to mill logs larger than 36" on occasion just go big and get a Husqvarna 3120xp (my first choice) or a Stihl ms880. You could go with a 394/395xp or ms660/066 but you are always better off with a saw bigger than what you need and putting less strain on the saw and it will last longer. When I upgrade from my 394xp for milling I would get a used 3120 and send it to Terry Landrum (wicked work saws) he will remove the limiters on the carb, open up the muffler and so some mild porting and make it into an amazing milling saw. The same can be done with an ms880 as well to make make it run the most efficiently for milling.

While some don't like the outboard clutch on the Husky's for bar changing it's not really a big deal and it keeps a lot of heat outside the engine casing with keeps operating temperatures cooler and helps things last longer. If you read the Husqvarna website, the 3120 was designed partly as a milling saw and they would have done stuff like the outboard clutch on purpose.


----------



## Grey (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. Definitely gives some food for thought. Thankfully, I don't have any milling planned right now, but you never know when opportunity will knock!


----------



## Grey (Apr 7, 2014)

jstare said:


> I don't think his budget is totally unlimited, just as far as the cost of a chainsaw mill goes.
> 
> To the OP, if money is not an issue and you are wanting to mill logs larger than 36" on occasion just go big and get a Husqvarna 3120xp (my first choice) or a Stihl ms880. You could go with a 394/395xp or ms660/066 but you are always better off with a saw bigger than what you need and putting less strain on the saw and it will last longer. When I upgrade from my 394xp for milling I would get a used 3120 and send it to Terry Landrum (wicked work saws) he will remove the limiters on the carb, open up the muffler and so some mild porting and make it into an amazing milling saw. The same can be done with an ms880 as well to make make it run the most efficiently for milling.
> 
> While some don't like the outboard clutch on the Husky's for bar changing it's not really a big deal and it keeps a lot of heat outside the engine casing with keeps operating temperatures cooler and helps things last longer. If you read the Husqvarna website, the 3120 was designed partly as a milling saw and they would have done stuff like the outboard clutch on purpose.



As you say, my budget is not "unlimited" in the sense that I could my friend's WM LT40 Diesel/Hydro mill ($18K) was too much and makes no sense for my needs, <10 custom logs/yr. However, I am willing to spend a couple of grand on a CSM. I figured this was "unlimited" in the context of a CSM.


----------



## Grey (Apr 7, 2014)

Hmmmm... Local dealers may be dictating my choice. Local Husky dealer quotes me MSRP $1799 for the 3120 power head only. Local Stihl deal quotes me $1750 for MS880 with 59" bar and chain. Me thinks I need to seek some other Husky dealers. I would like to buy a power head only and get the bar and chain aftermarket. What's a fair price for a 3120 power head?


----------



## BIG JAKE (Apr 13, 2014)

jstare said:


> I don't think his budget is totally unlimited, just as far as the cost of a chainsaw mill goes.
> 
> 
> While some don't like the outboard clutch on the Husky's for bar changing it's not really a big deal and it keeps a lot of heat outside the engine casing with keeps operating temperatures cooler and helps things last longer. If you read the Husqvarna website, the 3120 was designed partly as a milling saw and they would have done stuff like the outboard clutch on purpose.


 
This is hogwash Sawtroll came up with. The clutch locks up solid when milling if you were cutting firewood there might be a little more heat but still not enough to walk from here to across the street over. The main reason I don't run husky is because of the silly outboard clutch. The fixed jet on the 3120 is another dumb idea that is a deal breaker for milling. They are not insurmountable as Mdavlee said, and you could put an adjustable carb on too, I just don't see why anyone would choose to screw with these issues. Personally, I'd do the 880 or dolmar it's the better design. The other issues listed previously on top of these makes it a no brainer for me-there are plenty of things you have to screw with while milling no need to add to it. BobL is probably harder on milling saws than anyone check out some of his threads. Just sayin'


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 13, 2014)

BIG JAKE said:


> This is hogwash Sawtroll came up with. The clutch locks up solid when milling if you were cutting firewood there might be a little more heat but still not enough to walk from here to across the street over. The main reason I don't run husky is because of the silly outboard clutch. The fixed jet on the 3120 is another dumb idea that is a deal breaker for milling. They are not insurmountable as Mdavlee said, and you could put an adjustable carb on too, I just don't see why anyone would choose to screw with these issues. Personally, I'd do the 880 or dolmar it's the better design. The other issues listed previously on top of these makes it a no brainer for me-there are plenty of things you have to screw with while milling no need to add to it. BobL is probably harder on milling saws than anyone check out some of his threads. Just sayin'



Adjustable carb is a cheap fix. The front tensioner is my big turn off for the 3120. I just got a 56" mill for the 088. I haven't got to use it yet but hope to next week.


----------



## Yellowbeard (Apr 13, 2014)

I know you're going with new equipment and asking about "if the sky were the limit," but I am in a sort of similar situation to you (don't mill all the time but really only when I get the "right" log). I started out on an MS460 Magnum (I believe that's what it was) that a friend had bought with an Alaskan. That's what got me hooked. But it definitely seemed under-powered compared with the 075 I eventually bought (also hooked to an Alaskan). A really nice person (maybe even someone on this site) has just agreed to sell me an 084 and I am going to sell the 075 (which, frankly, needs work). 

I run 404 and so I don't usually mess around with small logs because it seems like it wastes too much wood. When I want to get into smaller stuff I'll look at a BSM. Just my opinion, but get the biggest powerhead you can (I'm a Stihl man but my father always said Huskies are better, even though the first Stihl I got was his originally). If I had the deal you had on that MS880 PLUS a 59" bar and chain (and money was no object) then I would certainly consider that. 

I say all this as mostly an amateur - most of the other folks who have posted are no doubt giving much better advice.


----------



## Grey (Apr 14, 2014)

O.K. I think I have a plan now after all of my vacillations. For now, I'm going to sit tight and wait for some logs to come to me. For best yield type logs, I'll look around for someone with a bandsaw mill and I'll pay them appropriately. Then, later this year, I'll pick up an MS661 C-M after they come off recall and a Granberg mill for making "special" slabs and for attacking some of the larger trees around me. In the long run, I'm still going to save up for a good bandsaw mill and a ~120cc for enormous slabs. Thanks to everyone for putting up with my milling / CAD addiction. I really do LOVE to work with wood, anything from fussy fine joinery to bucking and skidding 30+" logs


----------



## Grey (Apr 14, 2014)

Or maybe a 395xp????????????????????????


----------

